# Sinn U2 Photos



## Haf

Inspired by the Sinn U1 - photos thread I decided to shoot some photos of my U2; I shot all these outdoors with natural light.

Enjoy and keep the photos coming.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*WOW!!* Outstanding pics of what happens to be my favourite non-vintage watch. You have some photographic talents Sir!! These pics will push a few over the edge and seriously put a dent in their bank accounts. ;-)

kind of makes me want to put the rubber strap back on mine.

Thanks for posting these pics up! :-!

regards,
tim


----------



## Haf

Thanks Tim, I appreciate it:-!

I still don't have a dedicated macro lens on my hands for some proper closeup work, but this morning I decided that a 70-200mm lens will do the job pretty good to show the world my U2.


----------



## Tristan17




----------



## Andy S.

.....great pics, nice job, really captures it.


----------



## Beau8

Fantastic shots~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Haf

Thanks guys.

Yesterday I was contacted by a fellow U1 owner that lives in my town to meet and have a photoshoot with his U1 too. I couldn't say no so here are the results

Enjoy|>


----------



## kiwidj

Awesome pics!! Mate, you got skills. You must post those in the Image Gallery for all to see! :-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=78


----------



## gregflat9

Full marks.

Top of the class!


----------



## wmupaprmkr

Nice pics!
My new (used) U2 should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Haf

Thanks

Congrats for your U2:-!


----------



## TheMaestro

Awesome pics!

There must be a difference in the AR coating looking at the reflections on both watches.
The comparison shots remind me why I choose the U2 over the U1, the watches don't differ that much but I just can't get used to those U1 hands, sorry to all the U1 fans but the hands are really ugly.


----------



## Nick M

I hate threads like these. ;-) You see some really, really nice pictures and then you start getting the itch to pick one up yourself. :roll: I'm sure there will be a jump in U1 and U2 sales as a result of this thread.

Thanks for those amazing shots.


----------



## Haf

TheMaestro said:


> There must be a difference in the AR coating looking at the reflections on both watches.


In terms of reflection reduction efficiency I don't think there are any differences, for a more accurate test I should have placed the watches in the same position and compare the shots and not have them side by side.

What is really striking is how the reflections appear on the crystals. Thanks to its domed crystal the U2's reflections appear a lot smaller than the ones on the U1.


----------



## waruilewi

Haf said:


> Inspired by the Sinn U1 - photos thread I decided to shoot some photos of my U2; I shot all these outdoors with natural light.


Naturally lit shots are the best IMO and prefer them to set pieces done in the studio. This one above is my fave - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ahriman4891

You haf amazing photo skills. *envy* 

Your watch is amazing too. *envy squared*


----------



## Haf

Bumping this thread to show you one of my latest straps - Morellato NATO.


----------



## kiwidj

^ Damn, that's a great looking combo, Haf. Very sharp indeed. :-!


----------



## Haf

Thanks kiwidj:-!

It also wears very well, so comfortable and it feels very natural - a great choice for casual wear in the weekend highly recommended


----------



## Zidane

GREAT pictures!


----------



## luk-cha

wow these are truely great pictures, and i love your U2 on the nato strap too - thanks!


----------



## bkwbkw

Do you have a lume shot of your U2? I'm on the fence between the U1 and U2 and wondering if the minute markers on the U2 are lumed (unlike the U1).


----------



## A4A

My U2 will be here tomorrow! Just checked the tracking info. Can't wait. Especially after seeing these pics!


----------



## bkwbkw

bkwbkw said:


> Do you have a lume shot of your U2? I'm on the fence between the U1 and U2 and wondering if the minute markers on the U2 are lumed (unlike the U1).


Disregard, found this beauty in another post here:


----------



## Jesus G

I Love Sinn U2; maybe my next Sinn


----------



## Timothy Patrick

There are a few people around here who have great photographic talent and can by the use of their magic produce wonderful studio type shots. Love looking at these but for me, the outdoor stuff in natural light suits the U2 much better. There's a ton of U2 pics out there and many of them outstanding but what puts a smile on my face are the out 'n' about stuff.

Of all my pics I took of my U2, this one from several years back, taken after blowing out the driveway at -33c, I believe, and in a blizzard (-50c wind chill) sort of captures, at least for me, what makes this watch stand above the rest.....

Extended exposure to extreme environmental and climactic conditions.

And again, great photos Haf!!!










all the best, from a snowy and cold NE Ont.
tim


----------



## bigsky355

Tim, that is an awesome pic. Keep em coming as well as your excellent reports on that watch. The U2 is interesting...


----------



## Tony A.H

bkwbkw said:


> Disregard, found this beauty in another post here:


phewwwww.
great Lume..


----------



## EROKS

Is that the origianl Lume on that U2? Was it relumed or does it just have better lume that the other U series watches? I had a U1 and currently have a UX and my lume looks no where near that good.


----------



## eastbaysteve

Inspired by the pics on this link - wanted to share my 1st Sinn. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## OddE

EROKS said:


> Is that the origianl Lume on that U2? Was it relumed or does it just have better lume that the other U series watches? I had a U1 and currently have a UX and my lume looks no where near that good.


-Keep in mind that lume shots are notoriously hard to compare; depending on the exposure, one can make a photo in which the lumed areas are completely burned out (And, thus looking real bright!) or hardly visible at all.

Lume IMHO is one of the few areas where Sinn are only 'good enough - just...' whereas in most other departments, they're excellent.


----------



## Haf

Sinn U2 at -11C(12.2F)

It feels good to wear something overengineeredb-)


----------



## Haf

Sinn U2 in the snow


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Haf said:


> Sinn U2 in the snow


Very cool photo! The U2 looks right at home all snuggled up in its blanket of snow. :-!


----------



## luk-cha

thats a great B&W shot of the U2


----------



## Haf

Thanks for your appreciation


----------



## rubberlogic

what can i say? Great pics guys! :-!


----------



## Haf

Some fizzy stuff for the wekend


----------



## Macguyver1

That's a very cool pic Haf...

Here is one, I can't take credit for the picture but the watch it shows is identical to mine and it's a cool shot-


----------



## theloxmyth

Don't tell anyone I was here. 

GREAT pics!

b-) :-!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

theloxmyth said:


> Don't tell anyone I was here.
> 
> GREAT pics!
> 
> b-) :-!


I'll never tell. ;-)


----------



## mattjmcd

bumped for awesomeness


----------



## ESQ

now you have me thinking about this watch and not the 856 I'm planning to get.


----------



## petethegreek

Photos are excellent -maybe too excellent as this one has eluded me for a long time

Can anyone tell me if this wears noticeably larger than the u1 or ux? I know this is the thickest of the three...


----------



## woof37

I have a U1 and a U2. I think the case is the same or really close to it...I haven't noticed a difference, honestly.


----------



## munmanstk

BUMPED again for awesomeness :-!



mattjmcd said:


> bumped for awesomeness


----------



## polishammer

Here, not as purdy, but with some umph behind it


----------



## Haf

Bumping the thread after quite a while, here's a fresh photo of my U2 on a fully tegimented bracelet


----------



## mpalmer

Looks great! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Kisara

I am on the fence between an 857 UTC and the U2. Considering the AR gas and the copper sulphate capsules, I would guess the U2 will cost substancially more to service. Has anyone serviced a U2 recently, how much out-of-pocket did it cost after factoring in the shipping back to Germany?


----------



## chris01

I don't have an answer on the actual cost, but the two watches have the same movement, same gas filling and same CuSO4 (except U2 has 3 capsules, 857 only one). So I'd guess the costs should be close. Try emailing Sinn for an accurate answer: Sinn Uhren: Contact


----------



## maxpowerman

I can't get enough of the U2. Great pics all, keep em coming! I WILL have one in my collection now that I've got a much missed U1 incoming. Congrats to all!


----------



## Haf

Kisara said:


> I am on the fence between an 857 UTC and the U2. Considering the AR gas and the copper sulphate capsules, I would guess the U2 will cost substancially more to service. Has anyone serviced a U2 recently, how much out-of-pocket did it cost after factoring in the shipping back to Germany?


My U2 came back from a full overhaul this September, a full overhaul (movement work, bezel checks and wr tests) is 180 euros and I think this is a bargain, compared to other brands. The overhaul was fully covered by the warranty, I only paid for sending the watch.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

munmanstk said:


> BUMPED again for awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattjmcd said:
> 
> 
> 
> bumped for awesomeness
Click to expand...

Bumped again for awesomeness


----------



## Haf

Thanks, here's a fresh photo:

View attachment head2headcopycat_tool_watch_sinn.jpg


----------



## bdmmrm

Received my new U2 S from Watchbuys yesterday. Keeping perfect time in first 24 hours out of the box. Very impressive. Looks wayyy better in person than in pics.


----------

